# My Haunt Theme - The Legend of The Baetylus



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Maybe some of you have noticed the banner in my signature and wondered what the heck is that all about (or maybe not)? 

Anyway, a few months back a friend and I were talking about whether a theme was important to a yard display or not. I was going to do a Pirate theme again anyway, but wanted it to have a purpose. I don't write often so it took me a few weeks to get something close.

So, with some help from my friend (GF), here is my haunt poem: 
The Legend of The Baetylus.

---
The Baetylus gleamed in the sunlight on that cold day in October.
She was to set sail with her crew and Captain J. T. Stoeber.

There were dark storms brewing but not just from weather.
As she sailed off in the distance to bring distant families together.

The first storm blew them off course as the passengers slept that night.
Each one blissfully unaware of the crews’ mutinous fight.

Captain Stoeber was slain as he stood on the deck.
They used his own cutlass To slice through his neck.

Men, women and children all murdered for gold.
And each one of them dumped Into waters, black and cold.

On their second night’s journey another storm did awaken.
An ominous fog made of lives they had taken.

And there on the deck, a ghostly figure did stand.
It was old Captain Stoeber come to take back his command!

There was nothing they could do to a man who was dead.
Those who didn’t jump overboard? He took off their head.

He proudly sailed on, standing tall at the helm.
For he sent them all plummeting back to Davy Jones’ realm.

But once the battle was over and he had time to think.
His heart it weighed heavy and his soul began to sink.

He had not one passenger, there was nothing left at all.
A captain and his magnificent ship with no ports of call.

On that third and final night as he sailed The Baetylus around.
A ghastly decision was made that he'd run his ship aground.

By running ashore sins might be amended
For failing those passengers whose lives violently ended. 

Every year since this tragedy, for three days in October.
The Baetylus appears with her beloved Captain Stoeber.
---

I am going to put this on a large faux wooden sign and put it up at the beginning of the driveway. I am going to hack a Talk Thru Boris skull and have it recite the poem (so those who are too lazy to read it, will be able to hear it).

Well, hope you enjoyed it and I'll post picks when I start the sign.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very awesome! id totally enjoy making the props for that haunt. best of luck to you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the back story you came up with.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Holy crap, I was just writing the script to MY talking skull right now. Your poem is awesome. I totally can't wait to see the video. Makes me think I better make my script a bit cooler so not out be outclassed.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I love the poem. If you're passing out candy, maybe you could include the passage on a small piece of paper, as sort of a memento. For a home haunt, I imagine some folks won't stick around to hear the whole tale, but giving them a physical copy would help to reinforce your theme in their minds. 

Then when they get home, imagine how they'll already be anticipating next year!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I always like a haunt with a theme/story. Look forward to seeing your haunt pics.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks all. 

Here is a very quick doodle of what I think my sign should look like:









It's going to be foamboard carved to look like old wood. 

Any thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

SOunds really cool! I like the idea of having the posting with the poem. I really need to come up with a theme for my haunt!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's going to be awesome!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Having a theme especially with a back story takes it to a whole new level. Your idea sounds great !!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Going with the momento idea, how about a faux passenger ticket with the poem on the back side?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK ... my head hurts, my eyes are blurry and my hands are cramped beyond repair!

After 3 long days (estimated 24 hours) of burning the letters, 2 1/2 days (estimated 14 hours) of painting ... the poem part of the sign is done!









Low lighting shot









No lighting shot

There are other things I have been working on, but this the only update for now ... I think I said I was taking this month off the forum so I could get things done! 

OK ... enough goofing off ... I'm back to work ... by for now! 

*added*
The poem part of the sign is 2 feet wide by 4 feet tall. The lettering was burned with my hot knife into a 1/2 thick piece of styrofoam board. That just happens to by my material of choice!









Shot when I started cutting on Sunday ...


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow, that looks great! Your carving is incredible, and the paint looks great as well!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

IMU your nuts! Detail to the extreme!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice printing job. And I love the poem.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

This is awesome and I agree with the bit about handing out a fake ticket or parchment with the poem on. I like the idea of Toters having a memento - it might inspire them to creating in future.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

It's been awhile since I posted anything about this project so here is the latest.

Thanks to Otaku's Boris Hack, I was able to modify him with success. I posted a quick sample video of it working (Test of hacked Boris). It's nothing exciting, but to me ... this is a BIG first!

Still working on the voice-over for the poem. I'll post it in the showroom when it's complete!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of these days I too shall learn to hack a Boris

Are you recording the voice-over yourself?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great idea, I love the sign concept.


----------

